# How do I know if my bib shorts are the right size?



## Anonymous1502 (5 Aug 2020)

I have bought some castelli bib shorts I can get into them, but how do I know whether they are too small or the right fit?


----------



## Sharky (5 Aug 2020)

Skin tight on the thighs and bum. - no baggy sections.
Shoulder straps just right - not too tight and not loose.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (5 Aug 2020)

Sharky said:


> Skin tight on the thighs and bum. - no baggy sections.
> Shoulder straps just right - not too tight and not loose.


Is there such a thing as being too tight? The seams in the bib shorts are making me a bit itchy.


----------



## newfhouse (5 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> I have bought some castelli bib shorts I can get into them, but how do I know whether they are too small or the right fit?


Wear them for half an hour. Can you still feel your toes? Are your loins tingling? Can you still stand up straight? Go for a ride in town. Are people laughing and pointing?


----------



## Sharky (5 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> Is there such a thing as being too tight? The seams in the bib shorts are making me a bit itchy.


Well, yes - could be too tight.
Perhaps if you bought the next size up from a site which has a good returns policy, then compare.


----------



## Sharky (5 Aug 2020)

If you wait long enough, somebody will post *the* photo of a gentleman wearing kit which could be a size too small for him.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (5 Aug 2020)

Sharky said:


> Well, yes - could be too tight.
> Perhaps if you bought the next size up from a site which has a good returns policy, then compare.


The next size up is out of stock unfortunately. I will perhaps go for a ride but I can't remove the tags otherwise they won't accept it back.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (5 Aug 2020)

newfhouse said:


> Wear them for half an hour. Can you still feel your toes? Are your loins tingling? Can you still stand up straight? Go for a ride in town. Are people laughing and pointing?


Good idea I will wear them round the house a bit.


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2020)

Don’t wear with underwear

can you sit comfortably on bike reaching hoods and drops?
If not comfortable, send them back and try a different brand or size


----------



## figbat (5 Aug 2020)

The only time I sent some back as being too small was because the straps pulled down uncomfortably on my shoulders - next size up fixed it without ending up being loose anywhere else. For the bibs in question this was a combination of size/cut and also the relatively reduced stretchiness of the material used for the straps compared to the leg area.

Also it is important to make sure they are comfortable _when in your riding position_ - not when stood in front of a mirror.


----------



## lazybloke (5 Aug 2020)

Agree that tight shoulder straps are a clue, but people with different body shapes might have a different experience.

I've persevered with some too small Castellis because they were an absolute bargain in only one size. They are gradually loosening up over time.


----------



## Ridgeway (5 Aug 2020)

figbat said:


> The only time I sent some back as being too small was because the straps pulled down uncomfortably on my shoulders - next size up fixed it without ending up being loose anywhere else. For the bibs in question this was a combination of size/cut and also the relatively reduced stretchiness of the material used for the straps compared to the leg area.
> 
> Also it is important to make sure they are comfortable _when in your riding position_ - not when stood in front of a mirror.



The last sentence is key, straps on my bibs are tight on me when standing but loosen up as i get onto the bike (this does get less after some time but as new they can be quite tight when standing but perfect when riding). Personally i'd always go for slightly too small than slightly too big.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Aug 2020)

If they look like this try the next size up


----------



## PK99 (5 Aug 2020)

When you put them on does your voice increase by two octaves? = too small


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2020)

If you can get into Castelli in your own size, you must have sparrow legs. 👅


----------



## Anonymous1502 (5 Aug 2020)

fossyant said:


> If you can get into Castelli in your own size, you must have sparrow legs. 👅


Size small?


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> What do you mean?


That Castelli are a slim fit and not designed for sprinters legs!


----------



## Anonymous1502 (5 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> That Castelli are a slim fit and not designed for sprinters legs!


I am definitely not a sprinter.


----------



## Rusty Nails (5 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> Don’t wear with underwear
> 
> can you sit comfortably on bike reaching hoods and drops?
> If not comfortable, send them back and try a different brand or size



I hope you wouldn't send them back after wearing them with no underwear


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I hope you wouldn't send them back after wearing them with no underwear


Of course not but he said seams were rubbing, I assumed from his pants


----------



## JPBoothy (5 Aug 2020)

Definitely a mine field this one.. I always buy any cycling related garments at least a size up compared to normal clothes and struggle to ever find two different brands who use the same sizing guide. I was going to say that once you settle on a brand that fits stick with it but, I think that can depend on which sweat-shop they have employed to make them as I recently replaced my Funkier shorts with 'what should have been' an identical pair (same code etc..) and they were shorter in the leg and extremely 'snug' in other areas  

I had the opposite result with a pair of Endura bib-tights too which were too baggy!


----------



## Uptowntopranking (5 Aug 2020)

Are you passing out because it feels like your nadgers are in a vice?

They're too small!

Does the crotch flap around your kness like a trawler net and are the legs wrinkled up like Nora Batty's tights?

They're too big!

If neither of these things are happening, they're probably okay.


----------



## lazybloke (5 Aug 2020)

vickster said:


> That Castelli are a slim fit and not designed for sprinters legs!


I was laughing at this news story the other day about teenagers getting stuck in toddler swings, because as my embarrassed kids will testify, I regularly get into (and out of) toddler swings.

I reckon those swings are capacious compared to a small pair of Castellis.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (7 Aug 2020)

As someone who somehow manages to do all my cycling wearing, shock horror, _regular everyday clothing _- I always find myself torn between shaking my head in disbelief and just laughing when I read yet another thread about trying to get cycling specific clothing that actually fits the wearer.


----------



## Brooks (7 Aug 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/S_mJNRf8iOo


----------



## Mike_P (7 Aug 2020)

On sizes Polaris stuff seems to be what you would normally expect not a size too small


----------



## johnblack (7 Aug 2020)

They fit if you can see the vein.

Sorry for being so crude. I'm logging off for the weekend.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (7 Aug 2020)

johnblack said:


> They fit if you can see the vein.
> 
> Sorry for being so crude. I'm logging off for the weekend.


That's ok I think I will keep the shorts.


----------



## BigMeatball (7 Aug 2020)

Anonymous1502 said:


> how do I know whether they are too small or the right fit?



If ladies look at your shorts and blush....that's the right fit or you can even go smaller.

If the ladies look at your shorts and laugh....consider going one size up or even consider baggy shorts.


----------



## vickster (7 Aug 2020)

And time to give up cycling if the ladies need a magnifying glass to assess prior to laughing...


----------



## whitesix (7 Aug 2020)

Remind me not to order a pair of these shorts for a few months; just in case.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Aug 2020)

Mike_P said:


> On sizes Polaris stuff seems to be what you would normally expect not a size too small


i was advised to buy medium but they are too big , the pad moves around .


----------



## JPBoothy (8 Aug 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> As someone who somehow manages to do all my cycling wearing, shock horror, _regular everyday clothing _- I always find myself torn between shaking my head in disbelief and just laughing when I read yet another thread about trying to get cycling specific clothing that actually fits the wearer.


As I've gotten older I have toned down any bright cycling specific clothing (I have lights though) and I like nothing more than a 'pootle' around locally in my t-shirt, trainers and walking pants (thin shorts underneath for chafing purposes though) on a sunny day.


----------



## Mike Ayling (15 Aug 2020)

PK99 said:


> When you put them on does your voice increase by two octaves? = too small


I have just started to read the thread and was about to suggest this.
Mike


----------



## vickster (15 Aug 2020)

Mike Ayling said:


> I have just started to read the thread and was about to suggest this.
> Mike


OP is female, less of a likelihood


----------



## Mike Ayling (15 Aug 2020)

99


vickster said:


> OP is female, less of a likelihood


Then Uptownranking's post is also invalid!

Mike


----------



## GoodLifeSpud (20 Aug 2020)

Reading this thread has cheered me up (broke my tooth) 

I just bought some medium Planet X bib shorts and they seem fairly accurate resizing. The bottom half is snug enough, although the top half could be a little comfier on my chest/shoulders (bloke without moobs), but haven't yet tried on my bike so good to learn they loosen up a little. I always wear civvies over the top


----------

